# Flow Flite 1



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

First and foremost, I've dug about 20 pages into a few bindings sections and found a few Flow topics. I've read about the pro's and con's of the particular brand and I understand that some people are "very" against them.

That's well and fine, but I'm just getting back into boarding and I'm on a pretty strict budget. I wanted to get a board as quick as possible and upgrade as I get more comfortable. That being said, I was looking for a 1st hand review of the Flite 1 by someone who has owned/used it for an extended amount of time. 

I know it's the bottom end model, and I understand I can't expect anything breath taking. But that's not to say that there isn't more to dig out of a review. How's the difference between the 1 and 2? Are the 2's really so much more durable?

If that's the case, I can return them and upgrade a model. The price difference is relatively low and I'd like to ensure my re-adventure into boarding isn't in vain.

Constructive criticism if possible. Flamer spam is unwanted. I've read enough Flow-hate posts for this lifetime.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

*Flite 1 Review*

So...I'm an idiot. Anyone who see's the title of this post will 100% agree. I decided to go super cheap for my first board. 

I've been riding (Skate, Wake, some snow) for the better park of 8-9 years. I've got decent balance and understand the physics. After my first outing I was doing 180's and C turns mid run. My confidence has grown at a pretty rapid level. 

The downside of the Flite 1's is the lack of the crank tightener on the straps. If you over tighten them at home, you have issues getting in tight on the hill. There's a bit of wiggle room once you're in and it feels like it takes a pretty heavy toll on your riding. Before I bought my set up, I rented once and the basic strap in's felt 100 times more reliable. 

Moral of the story: If you're looking to get into boarding and are trying to do it on a budget, wait patiently until you can do it right. I'm already shopping for a better board and bindings.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

We love our M9's and "Five's" good mid level binging from Flow if you want to stay in that brand.
I have the NXT SE and love them.

-Slyder


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm not trying to bash Flow. I looked at the nxt's at my local shop and they look remarkable. My issue with the flight 1's is just lack of tweakability. You get what you pay for. Looking to go big next time. Nxt's or something similar price wise.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have two pairs of the flow flite bindings. I have had them for over 4 years now. which probably only equals 60 riding days, I am 6' 290. One pair looks brand new, the other a little more worn. I have not had one single issue with them. Im not sure how much more adjustable people want them, the strap can be adjusted to the front or back and the riser angle can also be adjusted. I love being able to strap in standing up and in under 2 seconds, slide my foot in and clamp it up... The only disadvantage to the flow, all flow bindings, is that when in deep deep powder it is hard to get the riser clamp off your leg and you would have to pull the two side clips in an emergency. I have spend time in the dark with my eyes closed, laying flat practicing getting the bindings off using the side clamps.... doable. As far as tightening.... just push the strap a little tighter, it just takes a second to get them snug again if they loosen up. I really am not sure why there would be an issue.....

Anyway, with my size and use, I say durable good product.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

My review is based strictly on personal preference. At the top of the hill I tightened all 4 straps as tightly as I could. I made sure the high back was forward and tight. Even after doing this multiple times, I could feel my boot slipping mid run. Wasn't a huge amount, but I noticed it every time. I'm using Flow 11 boots and a large binding. In terms of fit, there shouldn't be any closer to a tight fit than branded boots/bindings. I still think Flow is a great company, I just think I made a mistake by going with a lower tier binding.


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

I found this really cheap website with heavily discounted flow stuff. Dunno if its trustworthy but it was a hundred off a nxtfse. ordered it today, let you know when i get it.(if i get it lol *fingers crossed*) 2011 Flow Snowboard Bindings, 2011 Flow Snowboards, 2011 Flow Snowboard Boots


----------

